# continua con instalacion de otra distro

## Theasker

Hola, ya tengo recién instalada gentoo de nuevo después de haber muerto mi disco de sistema misteriosamente y sin recuperación. 

Había pensado y ya que estoy en faena en instalar una distro derivada de ubuntu para hacer backups de mi gentoo y como sistema de emergencia, pero me preguntaba qué cómo debería actuar a la hora de instalarlo, hasta ahora no he instalado 2 linux en un mismo disco (mismo mbr).

Mi esquema de particionado es unas 8 particiones para gentoo y la idea es usar para el nuevo linux:

/boot --> compartido con gentoo (si se puede, sino pues no)

swap --> el mismo que gentoo

/ --> nueva partición

/home --> nueva partición

Cómo podría hacer esto para que luego me arrancase grub2 bien, ya que cuando se instalan estos sistemas te hace todo y no tienes que currarte nada.

gracias anticipadas

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Theasker wrote:*   

>  instalar una distro derivada de ubuntu

 Diras derivada de Debian o aqui tambien hay derivada segunda.

Sea primera o segunda derivada digamos que si a todo lo que preguntas /home incluido aunque no muy recomendable por los archivos ocultos.

----------

## Theasker

Tienes toda la razón con lo de derivada  :Smile: .

Y entonces ... cuando el proceso de siguiente siguiente que usan estas distros, cuando llegue al punto del gestor de arranque, ¿qué tengo que hacer, aparte de decirle la misma partición /dev/sda1 para /boot?, ?no machacará datos del grub2 de gentoo?,

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> partición /dev/sda1 para /boot?, ?no machacará datos del grub2 de gentoo?,

 

El otro día actualicé una debian que tengo instalada actualizó grub y cuando reinicié me apareció solamente debian como opción para arrancar, ni w$ ni gentoo, pero la buena noticia es que muy probablemente eso a ti no te lo haga y en caso de que lo hiciese con:

/usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg te arregla el desaguisado, asegurate de si es  grub-mkconfig  o grub2-mkconfig mediante ls /usr/sbin/grub*.

Así que en tu caso si que me atrevería a compartir la partición y si me apuras el kernel.

----------

## quilosaq

@Theasker:

Simplificando, la partición de arranque (/boot) se utiliza para almacenar 2 tipos de productos: los genenados por genkernel y los generados por grub.

Los kernels y demás creo que deben ser diferentes según la distribución que vayas a arrancar. Cada una tendrá su versión "estable", sus parches y no tienen por qué coincidir. Con distinguirlos por el nombre de archivo sería suficiente.

En cuanto a grub creo que debes gestionarlo sólo desde una de las distribuciones. En ella instala el paquete y en la otra asegúrate que no está instalado. Las actualizaciones de grub y de los archivos de configuración (grub.cfg) tendrás que hacerlas siempre desde la primera.

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> con:
> 
> /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg te arregla el desaguisado
> ...

 Esto normalmente funcionará bien pero podría haber problema si la versión de grub con la que creas el grub.cfg es anterior a la del grub instalado como gestor de arranque.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Simplificando, la partición de arranque (/boot) se utiliza para almacenar 2 tipos de productos: los genenados por genkernel y los generados por grub

 

En principio esa partición había que crearla al principio para que el gestor de arranque pudiera alcanzar más alla del primer mega, ahora supongo que por los mismos motivos cambiando los tamaños.

En todo caso existen los chroot para arreglar las cosas en caso de algun desaguisado.

A mi me preocuparía que la distro en cuestion borrara los datos de /boot por lo que no estaria de más guardar los kernels e initramfs etc.... en un directorio por si las moscas.

 *Quote:*   

> Esto normalmente funcionará bien pero podría haber problema si la versión de grub con la que creas el grub.cfg es anterior a la del grub instalado como gestor de arranque.

 

En un disco duro externo que me empezó a dar la lata grub2 instalé grub-legacy y de momento ni un problema.

----------

